# Finally got some daylight pix



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

It took me a while but I got some day light pix taken.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Your car rocks! Like what ya did with those stripes!!


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

nice very nice!, i like the stripes.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks!!!
The next on the list is black rims with a chrome lip. I'm not sure on which ones yet.
I really like the way the black led's accent the stripes.

Then I want to start my engine work...


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Car looks great!! The black stripes really set off the silver. What kinda tail lights are those and where did you get them? Are those LED's??


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I got them on Ebay, but you'll have to wire in some resistors. 
Not hard once you figure out witch wires. 

I really like them because they are black but don't look to much like the 06 lights.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

If I were you I would set that black off with some silver stripes


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

looks sick! :willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

At first I didn`t like the stripes not going across the wing, but after looking at it a few times, it DOES look nice!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Looks good Alan! Did you catch the hoodlum that spray painted your license plates? :willy::willy::cool


----------



## BrienCharles (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice Work! Looks very sharp.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Thats funny Judge, I was thinking the same thing but I was in a hurry when I uploaded them.

I have a new GTO 3rd break light cover now, I'll try to get some pix today.


----------



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

If you dont mind me asking, are the stripes painted and how much am I looking to spend on something like that. The car looks crazy though, great look.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

car looks awsome dude! what is the % on your tint?


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> If I were you I would set that black off with some silver stripes


Yeah, I've been thinking about it, but I just can't commit to anything. Are yours painted on or vinyl?


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

they are full gloss vinals. they were $249.00
painted were going to cost me over $2000.
they have a life time warrenty.

my window tint % is 20 on back & sides & 35 on front windows


----------

